# Good Cdn theme movies to watch - while at your Canadian Hm  TS / (during Covid stay-cation)



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 26, 2020)

My nomination is a “tongue in cheek documentary “ 
Canadian Bacon - John Candy 1995 - Alan Alda -Rhea Pearlman 

Please add suggestions to this thread .


----------



## fillde (Mar 26, 2020)

Can't think of any movies but I have Bachman Turner Overdrive (BTO) in my spotify playlist.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 26, 2020)

Still Standing (Canadian TV series) by Jonny Harris


----------



## nomadio (Mar 26, 2020)

Fubar


----------



## abbekit (Mar 28, 2020)

Da Vinci's Inquest, police drama TV show from 1998-2006, shot in Vancouver.


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 28, 2020)

Cool Runnings about the Jamaican Bobsled team at the 88 Olympics.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 29, 2020)

Slings and Arrows, the TV series, and The Grand Seduction, about a little town trying to persuade a doctor to move there.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Mar 30, 2020)

There is always the old Hollywood image of Canada as portrayed in the 1936 classic "Rose-Marie", starring Nelson Eddy as the intrepid Mountie and Jeannette MacDonald singing "Indian Love Call".


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Mar 30, 2020)

And for nostalgic Toronto sports fans, since we will likely see none of these for 2020:

Reruns of the 1967 Maple Leafs Stanley Cup championship games (or 1962, 1963 or 1964)
Reruns of the 1992 Blue Jays World Series championship games
Reruns of the 1993 Blue Jays World Series championship games
Reruns of the 2019 Raptors NBA Championship games
As we are fond of saying in this city:  "Well, there is always next year!"  

And in the words of the late Roy Rogers and Dale Evans:  "Keep smilin' until then!"


----------

